# What do you give if your animals ate rat poisoning?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I tried getting advice on the pig forum, but no one read it yet.
Last night my friends pig ate rat poisoning. We took her to ER, hopefully she'll make it.
The only thing I could think of was a mollasses flush, or charcoal.
The vet had us give her hydrogen peroxide to make her throw up.
The pharmacist charged $1200.00 dollars for a charcoal solution..not kidding! We bought $200.00 worth. This is a vaulble breeding pig.
So in the event, that any animal, or chickens get poisoned...what's a good thing to have on hand?


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

I am not an expert but I would say charcoal too. My granddaughter put tea tree all over my cat one Sunday and almost killed her and charcoal capsules saved her.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Anything besides the capsules? How about making our own solution?


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

I broke the capsules open and put them in milk and she drank them. The first two capsules I got down her throat because she was too weak to fuss.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

$1,200?????

For goats you just use a $1.50 carton of activated charcoal like they use in aquariums. It is also available in a paste in the horse/cattle section of the farm stores.

They also give mineral oil to move the poison out of the gut.

What's the active ingredient in the poison?

My dog ate some D-con and the vet just gave her vitamin K.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You need to know what the poison is. Warfarin is an anticoagulant and you give vitamin K. Cyanide is not adsorbed by charcoal so you give nitrate (which can poison an animal on its own so you have to know what you are doing). Strychnine and many other things such as bacterial toxins require charcoal. Like Nathan said, get it at the aquarium supply. You can also buy medical grade activated charcoal online.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Can't thank you all enough!
I will look at the label to see what poison is. So Far, she is ok, but her abdomen is swollen. But she is eating like a pig. We have her on watermelon , pumpkin pie filling, and prunes. I really thank u all very much!


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

It is D-con, and she is on Vit. K. Thanks again and again!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Does vitamin K require a vet prescription, or is it the same as a peoples vitamin pill?


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Good question!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Same. You don't need a script. I'm not sure the dose needed, it depends on how much of the warfarin got into her system. Warfarin works by inhibiting vit K so you need enough vit k to use up the warfarin and still have enough for normal clotting. Otherwise she can bleed to death.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

What do you do with the charcoal for a goat?


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

aren't you supposed to *NOT* make them throw up if they ingest rat poison?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Shygal said:


> What do you do with the charcoal for a goat?


If the goat is eating ok, just sprinkle it on her feed. It is tasteless. If she is not eating, you'll have to bolus her. That can be a bit tricky if you've never done it.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

WstTxlady-
I think the only time you're not supposed to make an animal throw up is when the substance is caustic (lye) and could damage the esophagus. Or a volatile (kerosene) and the kid could aspirate it into lungs. These need professionals to evacuate the stomach with equipment. But pharmaceutical poisons and regular overdoses - puke away!


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Same. You don't need a script. I'm not sure the dose needed, it depends on how much of the warfarin got into her system. Warfarin works by inhibiting vit K so you need enough vit k to use up the warfarin and still have enough for normal clotting. Otherwise she can bleed to death.


The recommended dietary allowance (RDA) for vitamin K is 80 mg per day for adult males and 65 mg per day for adult females, and 5 mg/day for the newborn infant. Natural forms of vitamin K found in foods are only about half as potent compared to synthetic version. While adequate amount of vitamin K can be obtained by consuming leafy green vegetables on a regular basis for many men and women between 18 and 44 years may benefit from supplemental vitamin K.

That's pretty much the standard dosage. To convert this for the pig, give approximately 5 mg per 8 lbs of weight. It did say that one could not overdosed this supplement. I will say that once the poisoning crisis is past to discontinue the vit K, and the body normally maintains the balance of D/K/Cal/Mag necessary for bone and blood health.
Good luck


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I also continued reading and found that you are supposed to use viatamin K1 not K2


----------



## Voodoo-Jones (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm a former veterinary tech (small animal) And current EMT and can tell you what to do if your dog eats warfarin for future reference. You want to induced vomiting only if the poison was ingested within 2 hours as you don't want to strain blood vessels and cause bleeding after poison has been absorbed. If it's been more than 2 hours, use activated charcoal and possibly check clotting time of blood. Give vitamin k1, 5mg per kg twice daily for 3 weeks. I'm curious, what was the dose for your pig? All other instructions should be similar.


----------

